# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  10 New Amphibian Species Discovered

## Kurt

*10 New Amphibian Species Discovered* 

WASHINGTON (Feb. 2) - Ten new species of amphibians -- including three kinds of poisonous frogs and three transparent-skinned glass frogs -- have been discovered in the mountains of Colombia, conservationists said Monday.

http://news.aol.com/article/new-amph...977x1201229996

----------


## Alex Shepack

I always get so excited by these finds.  Its my secret dream to be a part of one of those discoveries someday.  Well I guess it's not a secret anymore.  Hahah.  Very exciting though.

Alex

----------


## Kurt

Some colleagues of mine just got back from Honduras where they did a survey. I was so jealous. They will be doing a presentation soon on the trip.

----------


## Alex Shepack

I'm actually heading down to Costa Rica in March.  This is my second trip and i'm really excited.  Granted, the chances of finding "new" species is slim to none, but we found some incredible finds last year.  We found an Anotheca spinosa, only the second specimen found in this area, Bothriechis schlegelii "oropel" which isn't that rare, but still pretty uncommon, and Chironius grandisquamis, a keelback species which had never been found in the area.  Just to brag, I found those two snakes.  We also found an awesome Bolitoglossa (I wanna say striatula, but I don't remember).  Surprisingly it isn't that expensive.  Round trip tickets run around $350 and the place i'm staying is $50 a night.  Sorry for rambling, tropical herpetology gets me a little excited. Hahah

Alex

----------


## Kurt

> Sorry for rambling, tropical herpetology gets me a little excited. Hahah


It's quite ok. I am getting excited for you. If I were going, I seriously would want to find some _Agalychnis annae_. Of course I would want to see some _Agalychnis callydrias_ and _Oophaga pumilio_. Maybe you will get super lucky and find some living _Bufo periglenes_!

----------


## Alex Shepack

Its funny, I was just looking at Savage's book on Costa Rican herps last night thinking about how nice it would be to find _annae_ or _calcarifer_.  There are plenty of _callidryas_ and _Oophaga pumilio_ where i'm going though.  

Alex

----------


## Kurt

> There are plenty of _callidryas_ and _Oophaga pumilio_ where i'm going though.


Bring me back some _pumilio_.  :Big Grin:  I already have 4 _callidryas_, though I guess I could always use more. Would love to have some _annae_.

By the way, _Agalychnis calcarifer_ has been moved to a new genus, along  with _A. craspedopus_. The new genus is _Cruziohyla_. The rest of Agalychnis remains the same.

----------


## Alex Shepack

Honestly these are the prettiest and brightest colored _pumilios_ I have ever seen.  They are true blue jeans variety and the contrast of the bright red and vibrant blue is shocking.  I wish I had some pictures from last year but i'll definitely have some from this year.  I finally broke down and bought a DSLR.  

Honestly I am so behind on all these taxonomical changes.  By time I finally figure this round out they'll be changed again.  I'm still getting used to Oophaga.  

Alex

----------


## Kurt

> Honestly I am so behind on all these taxonomical changes. By time I finally figure this round out they'll be changed again. I'm still getting used to _Oophaga_.


I hear you. I do my best to keep up with it. My theory is that somewhere, someone is so bored with there job at the museum/university that they feel the need to shake things up a bit and thats why we get new names. LOL

----------


## John Clare

Moved to the press section.

----------


## Kurt

I didn't know there was a press section.

----------


## John Clare

Yeah, I like having one - it's nice to keep up on interesting frog/amphibian news.  We have one over at caudata.org and it's been very popular over the last 7 or 8 years.

----------

